# My daughter's Pre-K VIV



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

My daughter's class room has a Hermit-Crab set up, so I asked her teacher if I can build a viv for the class room, and she said yes. A co-worker gave me a 15 Gallon tank she didn't want so thats what I'm using. This is my 6th build. I think a viv will be good to teach the kids about the eco system and other science related issues. 

Materials: GS, GE silicone 2 Brown, foam panels, peat moss, shoe strings, jump rope, and egg create/pvc.

I tried to use Raf's method, I messed that up lol. I rushed thru it and the tank really isn't tall. So I just decided to use the shoe strings/rope for a root system. I'm using the panels for the sides of the tank now, because I dont want to get any GS or silicone on the front of the glass. I was thinking about a water feature, but its too much work and the water is going to get too dirty. 

Now I have to get some more peat moss, because I dont have a clue where mine is.

Any suggestions? I would like to hear and I like to have feed back. Stay Tuned for progress.


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

This may have been brought up before, but don't use the Miracle Gro Sphagnum. It does contain a small amount of fertilizer.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

lapidsilver said:


> This may have been brought up before, but don't use the Miracle Gro Sphagnum. It does contain a small amount of fertilizer.


I asked, and I read that one doesn't its not to be used as a substrate though. I'm using it to throw over the gs/silicone BG. I'm going to try to make some ABG for this build.


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I was always under the impression that some MiracleGro was added to the sphagnum as well. They FAQ's for the product mention man made fertilizer, but the customer service lady didn't see anything that says specifically that fertilizer was added to the product.

Back on point:
If this tank is anything like your other builds it should turn out nice. Do hermit crabs require a bit more heat than darts?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

lapidsilver said:


> I guess I was always under the impression that some MiracleGro was added to the sphagnum as well. They FAQ's for the product mention man made fertilizer, but the customer service lady didn't see anything that says specifically that fertilizer was added to the product.
> 
> Back on point:
> If this tank is anything like your other builds it should turn out nice. Do hermit crabs require a bit more heat than darts?


Thanks for looking at my other VIV's LOL. IDK much about hermit crabs I do know they require similar humidity.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## Venus Smurf (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a great idea, though you're right--stay away from the water feature. The teacher isn't going to have time to keep it clean, and it wouldn't be nearly as great dirty. 

Honestly, I've just been using those blocks of moss from PetCo. It takes a little while to get green, but it's cheap and doesn't have fertilizer. I think they run for about $8 a block, but a single block has been enough to fill in about five of my terarriums.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

johnachilli said:


> looking good!


Thanks John. I didnt realize how small that thumbnail was until I seen it in the axil of a broom that isnt that big lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Venus Smurf said:


> This is a great idea, though you're right--stay away from the water feature. The teacher isn't going to have time to keep it clean, and it wouldn't be nearly as great dirty.
> 
> Honestly, I've just been using those blocks of moss from PetCo. It takes a little while to get green, but it's cheap and doesn't have fertilizer. I think they run for about $8 a block, but a single block has been enough to fill in about five of my terarriums.


I have to see what your talking about, I don't like to buy moss from the commerical pet stores because you can get it at Home Depot for half the price.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I finished with the side panels and GS'd them in the tank this morning. When i get home from work I'm going to finish up on the back plate.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

So, I did a lot of work since my last post. I made my drainage whole out of pvc/fitting screw cap. I siliconed he cap and overed it with eco earth. Also hid the false bottom, with some gravel. The substrate is eco earth with some sphagnum moss. I took a few clippings from other vivs for the BG. That is a good peice of drift wood. I have some Brooms on the way soon. All views and opinions are welcomed. Sorry for the bad pix.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pictures.....


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would add a little bit of colour, like a big red brom or something, still looks great.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I love it! 
Great job!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

froggies3 said:


> I would add a little bit of colour, like a big red brom or something, still looks great.


The Brooms are coming I can't wait until that backwall grows in.....


----------



## moraki (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate to be negative because your Viv looks great, I'm just don't think its right for Hermit Crabs. If you read almost any hermit crab care sheet you'll find they all agree on a LOOSE sub strait that a crab can bury himself in. Personally, i like a coco husk fiber / sand blend that's been moistened. This makes it feel comfortable to them and helps maintain humidity. A crab that cant dig in the soil will stress out, that's how they feel safe and generally how they sleep. Once that moss over grows the sub strait you have down they wont be able to dig.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow lol lol you are reading it incorrectly my friend. This is not for any HERMIT CRABS. I said my daughter's class HAS Hermit Crabs. Theres no way I would put a Crab in there. I only deal with Frogs. Maybe I would put some darts in there when I get it back from the school or maybe when it gets warm. I dont want to do darts in the school now, because I dont know the temps in the building after school hrs. Also when people hear Poision Dart Frogs, they will jump to conclusions and think the frogs have the toxins. People dont play games with their kids. Just read the opening post again.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That turned out great! I think it needs some giant orange isopods, though.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, I see when you keep building you get better and better. Its almost like in game practice. I have an idea for a hex build, I cant wait.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Tank looks nice! The vines look awesome. I wish you could post some bigger pictures because its tough to see whats going on in those small pics.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I reduced them to small, I'm going to take more asap. I'm going to get another ground plant and some pillow moss. The brooms should be here before the week is up.


----------



## moraki (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok so i jumped to a conclusion, but in my defense you mention hermit crabs, then mention making a vivarium. But no where in your opening post do you even mention frogs of any kind. But like i said, its a great looking vivarium. It would just suck for hermits lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

My bad, I didnt make myself to clear.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope the pix are big enough for you guys, I just added more moss. I'm waiting for the broms and a glass top now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I wasn't kidding about those giant orange isopods, you know. 

That tank will mold over and stuff will start to decay. The isopods would help keep it clean and they are large enough for the kids to see them at work. All part of the eco system.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great...can you make the pictures bigger or if possible email me the full sized pics? I can give you my personal contact info via pm.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

looks awesome; but i'd ditch the moss and put in leaf litter.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

When school is over for the summer and I take back my vivI will put some LL and get a pair or trio in there. I didnt feel it needed LL because there arent any frogs in there.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

nightowl said:


> Looks great...can you make the pictures bigger or if possible email me the full sized pics? I can give you my personal contact info via pm.


the broms came in so im going to update. thanks


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

frogface said:


> I wasn't kidding about those giant orange isopods, you know.
> 
> That tank will mold over and stuff will start to decay. The isopods would help keep it clean and they are large enough for the kids to see them at work. All part of the eco system.


I will ask around for some, strangely enough, this viv didnt mold a lot, just a tiny bit. Usually I get that thick spider web silk, but it didnt happen this time around. the vivs with no bg's didnt mold either.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

the broms.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey that tank looks great... Lovin the depth that the vines give it.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I can't wait until the backwall grows in. The Teachers love it. 1 of daughters teachers asked if I was a scientist, and another said she couldn't stop looking at it.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be taking updated pix tomorrow....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are pix 5 months and lots of cuttings....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pix, sorry I hate when that happens.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! What do the kids think? I bet they love it.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They just observe it when I mist it lol. I will be adding a Trio of Patricia's next week...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

The viv looks great,The kids will enjoy watching the frogs.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I need some different pix, I didn't do a good camera job.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if you want a trio of tincs. as females have been known to fight, maybe just a pair and I don't think a 15 gallon is big enough for a trio. If I were you I would get a trio of auratus.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: My daughter's Pre-K VIV (updated)*

The Patricias...


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey B,
My classroom could use a VIV! What are you going to do about temperature fluctuations in the school and weekend misting/feeding?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't put the frogs in until spring, because I was unsure of the temps...


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: My daughter's Pre-K VIV (updated)*



B-NICE said:


> The Patricias...


Maybe it is just me, but those look a bit skinny. It might be good to feed feed feed them.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The male is smaller than the female naturally, but they eat everyday.


----------

